# Mission Visa



## Inzone (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi there,
Does anyone have any up to date info on the Mission Visa or on obtaining a temporary work permit?? Online available info seems very out of date or so new that it isn't yet available??? thanks a lot -


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This was mentioned in a thread a few days ago. I suggest you do a search.


-


----------



## Inzone (Jan 22, 2009)

*I searched and found this*



Elphaba said:


> This was mentioned in a thread a few days ago. I suggest you do a search.
> 
> 
> -


The reply to the same question suggested thew writer try another thread as there is a "mad Canadian on the loose?" What???
I was just hoping for a sensible and helpful reply please!!


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry...Your question is not clear
What do you exactly want to know.... 
Up to my knowledge 
When a person comes on a visit visa (which is no more easily available)
and finds a job...
the visa status changes to mission visa from Visit visa in immigration 
for the initial probation period you spend in the company (3 to 6 months)
It can only be renewed once again within 18 months span of time...
Immigration/Labour work should be done by the company 
with in mmmm.... 10/14/21 days of joining date...
I hope this info is helpful...
though the rules vary for freezone...


----------



## Inzone (Jan 22, 2009)

nm62 said:


> Sorry...Your question is not clear
> What do you exactly want to know....
> Up to my knowledge
> When a person comes on a visit visa (which is no more easily available)
> ...


Hi - thanks for your helpful reply - you have answered my question - I'm sorry i wasn't so clear.
Cheers


----------

